# God of War IV



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

Outed by Amazon.
God of War IV Outed By Amazon France | SilleGamer

*Teaser here*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ Nice find mate.


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2012)

Google Traduttore

This video shows up claiming to be a teaser. But ample chances are that this is fake.


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

May be . But game is confirmed. Soon there should be a trailer.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2012)

Well lets wait for a official confirmation.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Amazon france has some leaks to plug asap. Why am I complaining? Good for us.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

as far as i can remember...sony said that gow3 will mark the end of gow trilogy and now gow4...it just keeps happining...


----------



## techbulb (Mar 4, 2012)

Good things always comes back


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Sony said that GOW3 might be the end. They didn't confirmed it like bioware for ME3 so here we are with rumours of GOW4.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^these game people always keep loopholes to jumping back into action  whenever they get a nice story and idea. a quite common thing now.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

What do you expect. They want money and fame and this game has given them too much of that so how can they simply ditch it untill they themselves entirely confirm it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 8, 2012)

GOD OF WAR IV STORY:
Kratos killed everything what else.
sony developer#1:"oh i know GHOST BUSTER KRATOS: THE GOD OF WAR WHO KILLS GHOSTS OF GODS HE ALREDY KILLED. truly THE GHOST-BUSTER OF SPARTA"
sony devloper#2:KRATOS GOES INTERNATIONAL:goes to norway to kill norse gods,to Rome to kill roman gods,to egypt to kill mummies and egyptian gods
Anthridytya bose(playstation india head)h sir i know! SEND KRATOS TO INDIA TO KILL HINDU GODS.....

 i dont want to hurt anyones religious sentiments.this was a hypothetical example of where sony might go to milk another *cow of war*. oops god of war franchise.......


----------



## tkin (Mar 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> GOD OF WAR IV STORY:
> Kratos killed everything what else.
> sony developer#1:"oh i know GHOST BUSTER KRATOS: THE GOD OF WAR WHO KILLS GHOSTS OF GODS HE ALREDY KILLED. truly THE GHOST-BUSTER OF SPARTA"
> sony devloper#2:KRATOS GOES INTERNATIONAL:goes to norway to kill norse gods,to Rome to kill roman gods,to egypt to kill mummies and egyptian gods
> ...


Couldn't help:
*www.pixelgod.net/fotos/warhammer/cowofwar4.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What do you expect. They want money and fame and this game has given them too much of that so how can they simply ditch it untill they themselves entirely confirm it.



wont deny...damn true...although fame always goes to publisher and big daddies..the real guys remain in dark silently doing what they are best at(and thats what they prefer.)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Everyone don't need the attention of end gamer. Devs want fame to get attention of big publishers and development studios.


----------



## funskar (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought ps3 for due to God of war 3..

I finished god of war 3 twice in a 2 weeks.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Everyone don't need the attention of end gamer. Devs want fame to get attention of big publishers and development studios.



...eennm...not all of them read indie devs


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

They do want to get that but they don't get it easily. Yes some devs have their own rules tn work on.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> They do want to get that but they don't get it easily. Yes some devs have their own rules tn work on.



confused!!!
still i am getting it....u mean indie devs do it to have a strong portfolio to present infront of  publishers...only in case they really want to...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

They do it because its their passion and a nice portfolio is a added bonus.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

^^fame  is a bonus.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^fame  is a bonus.



Of course it is. They deserve it.

Any new news regarding GOW4 ?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Of course it is. They deserve it.
> 
> Any new news regarding GOW4 ?



well said. seriously every creative work deserves respect if not fanboyism.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2012)

*Evidence Continues to Mount for God of War IV*

I think its true indeed.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Well if its true then its good for PS users for sure.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2012)

*@mod:wrong section,please move this to console section*(i wonder how nobody noticed this thread was in "gamerz" till now)
and i really wonder what the story of gow 4 will be??


> *GOD OF WAR IV STORY:*
> Kratos killed everything , now what else.
> *sony developer#1*:"oh i know *Ghost buster Kratos*: the god of war who kills the ghosts of gods he already killed ,Truly The *Ghost*-Buster* of sparta*"
> *sony devloper#2*:*Kratos Goes International*:goes to norway to kill norse gods,to Rome to kill roman gods(who are actually greek gods with roman names),to egypt to kill mummies and egyptian gods
> ...


----------

